# Other "Smart Stow" Type Mowers?



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello TLF,

My wife has graciously decided to buy me a new lawnmower for my birthday. One of the reasons she wants me to get a new one is to get one that takes up far less space in the garage. Once she saw the Toro Smart Stow style mower, she was sold.

So my question for the TLF braintrust is are there other mowers out there that have similar small footprints during storage?

I have no reservations about a Toro mower, but I wanted to see if there were other options available.

Thanks!


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

heh... did you tell her to find a smaller footprint washer and dryer so as to not take up as much space in the laundry room?

Unless, you're wanting a small footprint rotary to free up room for a cylinder/reel mower? I can go along with that, because that's my argument to keep the rotary when i get a reel this winter/spring.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I have not come across others in the major brands.

That said, I also wanted to add: definitely get the 163cc engine model if you get one...the weaker 150cc model with less torque (6.25) may bog down in dense grass. My neighbor has the non-smart stow version of that mower/engine (Briggs 163cc/7.25 torque).


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Years ago when garage space was tight for me I used something like these "block and tackle" devices hung on a board across a couple joists in the ceiling (just to disburse the load). I made hangers from ropes with loops to go around each wheel axle and properly center/balance the mower. Worked like a charm. Obviously make sure you get something appropriate for the weight of your mower and with the right mechanical advantage.

https://www.harborfreight.com/gambrel-and-pulley-hoist-99758.html
https://www.amazon.com/ABN-Ceiling-Mount-Hoist-100-Pound/dp/B01N092B3G/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1540963238&sr=8-9&keywords=garage+hoist+storage


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

@Green Noted. I plan to get the 163cc model (model 20339) at the moment.

@Smokindog Hmm... that's interesting. I doubt my wife will go for having a mower hanging above anyone's head.

@Kicker Cylinder/reel mower is a few years off, the yard will need some serious leveling before I can go that route. And before that, the bermuda needs at least one real growing season of TLF-style care.

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Smokindog 
Thank you for those two links. Even though I have the "Inside Track " card at Harbor Fright I never noticed that hanger.
I need a couple of those two multiply the floor space in my garage (aka lawn equipment shed)

On the same subject does anybody have some good suggestions for getting backpack blowers off the floor. I am interested in some well designed wall hooks I think. Maybe shelves.


----------



## Lawn Noobie (Sep 29, 2020)

@Ahab1997 did you get the smartstow mower, and if so how do you like it? Any dislikes?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

STIHL makes such mowers.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey @Lawn Noobie I did end up getting the Toro Smart Stow. I've had no issues with it that would be specific to that type of mower. (I had a squeaky wheel, that was easily fixed with lubrication). Taking up less space in the garage has been great.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Kicker said:


> heh... did you tell her to find a smaller footprint washer and dryer so as to not take up as much space in the laundry room?
> 
> Unless, you're wanting a small footprint rotary to free up room for a cylinder/reel mower? I can go along with that, because that's my argument to keep the rotary when i get a reel this winter/spring.


I did similar but backwards. I needed a new rotary to clean up leaves and for scalping.

Bought the super recycler for the stowing because I have two reels in the garage I use and wanted more space.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

Ahab1997 said:


> So my question for the TLF braintrust is are there other mowers out there that have similar small footprints during storage?


If you're into electric mowers, the EGO mowers fold and store vertically. They take up like a 15"x24" footprint.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the original EGO...still going strong, but I'm looking to replace it shortly. Yes, it folds extremely small and no worry about spilled gas or oil.

How well does it mow? Well...that is a different question.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

@UltimateLawn I'll probably replace mine with the Toro 60V recycler when I move to a larger house we're building next spring. My EGO mower was a gift and while I like it, I actually have found that I really like their other tools enough that I'm happy to keep using the battery platform. I will stick with electric because I just can't get behind the impact of small engine emissions, but that's a purely personal reason to stay off gas. It's also a digression from the thread.

I don't think mine cuts all that bad with the high lift blade, but I don't like the severe wheel marks it leaves. It also has limited "suck" to fluff up matted grass.


----------

